# False Absconding Report by employer



## marryindubai (Feb 19, 2011)

I was verbally terminated from a company. I requested from HR to cancel my visa. HR agreed and stated they would release the NOC. Three weeks after HR promised they still had not done it. I contacted HR via the phone, email, and courier service but the employer continually ignored my requests. I have all the email evidence and courier signed documents that were delivered to the employer requesting my visa to be canceled and my NOC released.

The employer continued to ignore my requests and falsely reported me as absconding to MoL. I am still in the UAE and have my passport in my possession. MoL advised me to contact the employer to remove the false absconding charge. MoL stated that if the employer continues to ignore or refuse my requests then I can do a formal complaint to MoL.

Is there anyone here that has had this experience? If so, I would be very grateful to share or/and for some advice.

Kind Regards,
Marryindubai


----------

